# Duck Hunting Redlands WMA



## bow_hunter125 (Jan 12, 2008)

Has anyone had any luck at Redlands? I haven't shot the first duck this year (did get a goose on a friends lease though).


----------



## deerhunter2222 (Jan 13, 2008)

I hunt it a good bit and see ducks everytime i go! But with all the people that go down there and skybust everything, that keeps the ducks way up in the sky! I have killed 4 ducks there this year out of three trips. People will set up right next to you and skybust everything so you wont have a chance! Good Luck


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Jan 13, 2008)

try posting that question at www.duckhuntingchat.com go to the state of georgia forum.


----------



## Big A (Jan 13, 2008)

it's tough huntin on the Redlands.  The only place I have ever had any luck was in the swamps.  The sky bustin on the big water is just too much to have any luck.  Also on the big water people are not scared to set up w/in 100 yards and shoot at everything they see, including peppering you!!!


----------



## bow_hunter125 (Jan 13, 2008)

We haven't really ran into any other people down there (duck hunting), but this is only the second season we have been hunting it.  The dove fields were ridiculous back during the first season!  Too many people down there for my liking, but what can you expect, it's public land!


----------

